# Ξεφυλλίζοντας το βιβλίο «Γλώσσα μού έδωσαν ζωντανή…»



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Αγόρασα το βιβλίο της Δέσποινας Σμυρνιάδου _Γλώσσα μού έδωσαν ζωντανή…_, που κυκλοφόρησαν πρόσφατα οι Εκδόσεις Πατάκη. (Στοιχεία του βιβλίου) Η συγγραφέας επιδιώκει να δείξει τη συνέχεια της ελληνικής γλώσσας παραθέτοντας (σε θεματικές κατηγορίες) λέξεις και φράσεις που υπάρχουν από τα αρχαία χρόνια, με σύντομους συνήθως ορισμούς ή κάπως πιο πλούσια σχόλια. Δεν θέλω να πω ακόμα τη γνώμη μου για τον τρόπο που παρουσιάζεται η ύλη και το τι ακριβώς διδάσκει. Έπεσα, δυστυχώς, στην εισαγωγή σε σημεία τα οποία αποτελούν κακό αναμάσημα γνωστών γλωσσικών μύθων (σχετική μνεία έγινε σε άλλο νήμα). Μπορείτε να σχολιάσετε όποτε θέλετε (αλλά κόσμια). Αργότερα θα αναφερθώ και σε κάποια άλλα σημεία που προξενούν σύγχυση.

Στον Πρόλογο βλέπουμε (όπως και στα Στοιχεία στα οποία παρέπεμψα πιο πάνω) τα γνωστά ανυπόστατα περί νοηματικής γλώσσας (αν και δεν υπάρχει εδώ ο όρος). Στην εισαγωγή με τίτλο «Η ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ» διάβασα ότι η Μακντόναλντ μέτρησε τις ελληνικές λέξεις και τις έβγαλε 6.000.000 («ενώ για την αγγλική αναφέρει 100.000 λέξεις»). Επίσης οφείλω να διορθώσω αυτό που γράφει η κ. Σμυρνιάδου για μια γνωστή αγγλική έκφραση. Αυτά για τώρα, από τις πρώτες σελίδες.

(σελίδα 13)
Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες δεν έδιναν τυχαία ονόματα στις λέξεις. Κάθε λέξη σήμαινε κάτι, υπάρχει λογική σχέση μεταξύ της λέξης και της έννοιας την οποία εκφράζει, δηλαδή μεταξύ σημαίνοντος και σημαινομένου. Το να αναζητώ τι σημαίνει η κάθε λέξη είναι μια μορφή άσκησης, μια πνευματική διεργασία που ενεργοποιεί τη σκέψη, μια ανακαλυπτική, «ανευρετική», αποκαλυπτική και, κυρίως, ελκυστική για το παιδί (και για το δάσκαλο) διαδικασία. Και αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός του βιβλίου, η απόδειξη πως η νέα ελληνική δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά η συνέχεια της αρχαίας, η μετεξέλιξή της, προσαρμοσμένη στις σύγχρονες συνθήκες και εμπλουτισμένη από τις ανάγκες της καθημερινότητας. Στις σελίδες που ακολουθούν θα προσπαθήσουμε να αναγάγουμε τη νέα ελληνική στις ρίζες της και μέσα από* επιλεγμένες και κατηγοριοποιημένες λέξεις της αρχαίας ελληνικής* να δείξουμε τη διαχρονικότητα και τη συνέχειά της στη ζωή μας, γι' αυτό και επελέγησαν, κυρίως, τα* ουσιαστικά,* η ουσία της γλώσσας. Να προβληματιστούμε με την ακρίβεια της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας και την πολυσημία της, τη σημασιολογική διαφορά των λέξεων μέσα από παραδείγματα όπως _άγω_ και_ φέρω_ (π.χ._ Η μητέρα φέρει στην αγκαλιά το παιδί της,_ δεν το άγει._ Ο στρατηγός άγει το στρατό,_ δεν τον φέρει),_ ακούω - ακροώμαι, δούλος - ανδράποδο, λίθος - πέτρα, κλέφτης - λωποδύτης, ορκίζομαι - ομνύω, ενσταλάζω - διοχετεύω, συντρίβω - συνθλίβω, γεννώ - τίκτω_ και τόσες άλλες. Να κατανοήσουμε μέσα από τη διαδικασία αυτή πως τίποτα στην αρχαία ελληνική δεν ειπώθηκε ή γράφτηκε τυχαία και κάθε λέξη από μόνη της είναι ένα δείγμα φιλοσοφίας εκφρασμένης με γράμματα.

(σελίδα 15)
Σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πηγές και μελέτες, η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η πλουσιότερη του κόσμου. Συγκεκριμένα, η Marianne-Irene McDonald, από το Σάντα Φε της Καλιφόρνιας, η οποία ασχολείται με την ελληνική γλώσσα, καταμέτρησε 6.000.000 λέξεις, ενώ για την αγγλική αναφέρει 100.000 λέξεις. Η διαφορά αυτή φαντάζει υπερβολική, όμως θα πρέπει να αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι μόνο στα δύο έργα του Ομήρου, τα οποία γράφτηκαν στα πρώτα στάδια της εξέλιξης της ελληνικής γλώσσας, μετρήθηκαν 8.102 διαφορετικές λέξεις.

(σελίδα 16)
Δεν είναι τυχαίο αυτό που λένε οι Αμερικανοί όταν αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα κυριολεξίας:* «Οι Έλληνες έχουν την κατάλληλη λέξη» (the Greeks have word for it)· *φράση την οποία πρώτος είχε γράψει ο καθηγητής Όλιβερ Τάπλιν στο βιβλίο του_ Ελληνικό πυρ._ Η λέξη, για παράδειγμα, «λακωνικός» δεν είναι μια λέξη που απλώς σημαίνει «σύντομος». Προήλθε από τον τρόπο ζωής και συμπεριφοράς των Σπαρτιατών και στην έννοιά της περικλείονται η απλότητα, η λιτότητα, η μεστότητα.

Ο Τάπλιν έγραψε το _Greek Fire_ το 1990. Η έκφραση είναι «The Greeks had a word for it» και προέρχεται από τον τίτλο θεατρικού έργου του 1930. Περισσότερα εδώ.

Κάτι που με εντυπωσίασε είναι ότι στη βιβλιογραφία βρήκα να αναφέρεται το βιβλίο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου _Γλώσσα μετ' εμποδίων_, αλλά και δύο βιβλία της κ. Τζιροπούλου (_Μαθήματα αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας_ και _Πώς η ελληνική γονιμοποίησε τον ευρωπαϊκό λόγο_). Πόσο προσεκτικά διάβασε η συγγραφέας το πρώτο;


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> (σελίδα 15)
> η Marianne-Irene McDonald, από το Σάντα Φε της Καλιφόρνιας



Enough said.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Να προσθέσω ότι έψαξα ελάχιστα και δεν έχω βρει τις πηγές των λαθών.


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2012)

Ωχωχωχ, θέλω να γράψω και δεν έχω το βιβλίο και δεν θέλω και να το αγοράσω. Θα επιχειρήσω να το κλέψω όταν κατέβω στην Αθήνα. Χριστούγεννα στο 13 το κελί θα περάσω, να μου φέρνετε πορτοκάλια (ή έστω σκαναρισμένες σελίδες του σμυρνιαδουργήματος)


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πηγές και μελέτες, η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η πλουσιότερη του κόσμου. Συγκεκριμένα, η Marianne-Irene McDonald, από το Σάντα Φε της Καλιφόρνιας, η οποία ασχολείται με την ελληνική γλώσσα, καταμέτρησε 6.000.000 λέξεις, ενώ για την αγγλική αναφέρει 100.000 λέξεις. Η διαφορά αυτή φαντάζει υπερβολική, όμως θα πρέπει να αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι μόνο στα δύο έργα του Ομήρου, τα οποία γράφτηκαν στα πρώτα στάδια της εξέλιξης της ελληνικής γλώσσας, μετρήθηκαν 8.102 διαφορετικές λέξεις.



Βερμπάτιμ αντιγραφή από διάλεξη του προέδρου του Οργανισμού Διεθνοποίησης της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (Ο.Δ.Ε.Γ. Θεσσαλονίκης), καθηγητή του Α.Π.Θ. Δρ. Θωμά Σαββίδη, στην Ελληνική Κοινότητα Τζέντας της Σαουδικής Αραβίας, βλ. εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ωχωχωχ, θέλω να γράψω και δεν έχω το βιβλίο και δεν θέλω και να το αγοράσω. Θα επιχειρήσω να το κλέψω όταν κατέβω στην Αθήνα. Χριστούγεννα στο 13 το κελί θα περάσω, να μου φέρνετε πορτοκάλια (ή έστω σκαναρισμένες σελίδες του σμυρνιαδουργήματος)


Όπως είπα και εδώ, τη σελ. 16 την έχω:


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2012)

Πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω... έχει ανάκατες σωστές πληροφορίες με μπαρούφες, πλάι-πλάι επιστήμονες και τσαρλατάνους. Η ελληνική έχει λέει 6.000.000 λέξεις (λερναίο) και για να το τεκμηριώσει παραθέτει το επιχείρημα ότι μόνο ο Όμηρος έχει 8100 λέξεις (δηλ. λήμματα, που είναι σωστό). Και μετά στη σελ. 16 (μερσί, Ζαζ) σωστά παραθέτει ότι το Λίντελσκοτ έχει μόνο 125.000 λέξεις (λέγε με λήμματα) και υπονοεί ότι θα ήταν περισσότερες αν δεν είχαν χαθεί τα συγγράμματα των αρχαίων. Θα ήταν, αλλά πόσο περισσότερες; Εδώ δουλεύει ο Παρέτο, με το 20% των κειμένων έχεις το 80% των λέξεων/λημμάτων, είναι πλάνη να σκέφτεσαι ότι επειδή έχουν χαθεί τα 9/10 ο αρχικός αριθμός λημμάτων θα ήταν δεκαπλάσιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι γνωστή η ετυμολογία του ονόματος Λακωνία; Θέλω να πω ότι, _αφού οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες δεν έδιναν τυχαία ονόματα στις λέξεις και κάθε λέξη σήμαινε κάτι, υπάρχει_ εδώ _λογική σχέση μεταξύ της λέξης και της έννοιας την οποία εκφράζει, δηλαδή μεταξύ σημαίνοντος και σημαινομένου_; [Ή απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα αυτής της φράσης;]


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ωχωχωχ, θέλω να γράψω και δεν έχω το βιβλίο και δεν θέλω και να το αγοράσω. Θα επιχειρήσω να το κλέψω όταν κατέβω στην Αθήνα. Χριστούγεννα στο 13 το κελί θα περάσω, να μου φέρνετε πορτοκάλια (ή έστω σκαναρισμένες σελίδες του σμυρνιαδουργήματος)



Εγώ λέω να σου φέρνουμε Πορτοκάλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω... έχει ανάκατες σωστές πληροφορίες με μπαρούφες, πλάι-πλάι επιστήμονες και τσαρλατάνους. Η ελληνική έχει λέει 6.000.000 λέξεις (λερναίο) και για να το τεκμηριώσει παραθέτει το επιχείρημα ότι μόνο ο Όμηρος έχει 8100 λέξεις (δηλ. λήμματα, που είναι σωστό). Και μετά στη σελ. 16 (μερσί, Ζαζ) σωστά παραθέτει ότι το Λίντελσκοτ έχει μόνο 125.000 λέξεις (λέγε με λήμματα) και υπονοεί ότι θα ήταν περισσότερες αν δεν είχαν χαθεί τα συγγράμματα των αρχαίων. Θα ήταν, αλλά πόσο περισσότερες; Εδώ δουλεύει ο Παρέτο, με το 20% των κειμένων έχεις το 80% των λέξεων/λημμάτων, είναι πλάνη να σκέφτεσαι ότι επειδή έχουν χαθεί τα 9/10 ο αρχικός αριθμός λημμάτων θα ήταν δεκαπλάσιος.



Αυτό είναι το απαύγασμα της αντιμαθηματικής σκέψης. Λέει ότι μόνο στον Όμηρο υπάρχουν 8100 λέξεις κι απ' αυτό συνάγει ότι άρα είναι λογικό το σύνολο της γραμματείας να έχει 6.000.000. Δηλαδή οι λέξεις κάθε έργου είναι μοναδικές και δεν ξαναεμφανίζονται και άρα άμα πολλαπλασιάσουμε το 8100 με τον αριθμό των έργων, θα έχουμε τα 6 εκατομμύρια.

Μετά έχουμε την λογική του παραλόγου. Απ' την μια μάς λέει ότι το Liddell-Scott έχει μόνο 125.000 λέξεις, επειδή δεν έχουμε όλα τα κείμενα, απ' την άλλη μάς λέει ότι η Μακ Ντόναλντ μέτρησε 6 εκατομμύρια. Τα χαμένα κείμενα τα έχει η Μακ Ντόναλντ;


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Εγώ λέω να σου φέρνουμε Πορτοκάλος.



Χαχαχα!


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [Ή απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα αυτής της φράσης;]


Όσα γράφονται για τη νοηματική γλώσσα δεν έχουν καμιά γλωσσολογική βάση. Σε λίγο θα μας πουν ότι ο πρώτος Έλληνας, αυτός που μας έδωσε τη λέξη _μήλο_ (μῆλον, mēlon), τη σκέφτηκε από θεία επιφοίτηση, τη στιγμή που πρωτοείδε μήλο και το έπιασε στα χέρια του. Ότι, αν έβλεπε το μῆλον, mēlon προτού δει το φρούτο, θα είχε σχηματιστεί η εικόνα του φρούτου αυτόματα στο μυαλό του (ικανότητα που μάλλον έχουμε χάσει οι Νεοέλληνες). Και, αφού καταφέραμε να συστήσουμε αυτή τη μοναδική σχέση σημαίνοντος και σημαινομένου, προχωρήσαμε στην ανακάλυψη, που καμιά άλλη γλώσσα δεν έχει κάνει, και το κρασί από τα μήλα το ονομάσαμε _μηλίτη_ (και μην πείτε «χαρά στο κατόρθωμα»).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

Αν ίσχυε αυτό περί πρωτογενούς σχέσης, ο οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος θα καταλάβαινε ελληνικά, είτε ήταν Κινέζος είτε Απάτσι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Οι κοπιπάστορες μπορούν να κοπιπαστώνουν κάθε ανοησία. Μου είναι ωστόσο αδύνατο να καταλάβω πώς σοβαροί φιλόλογοι, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι γλωσσολόγοι, επαναλαμβάνουν τις ανοησίες που παρέθεσα από τη σελίδα 13. «Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες δεν έδιναν τυχαία ονόματα στις λέξεις. Κάθε λέξη σήμαινε κάτι, υπάρχει λογική σχέση μεταξύ της λέξης και της έννοιας την οποία εκφράζει [...] Να κατανοήσουμε μέσα από τη διαδικασία αυτή πως τίποτα στην αρχαία ελληνική δεν ειπώθηκε ή γράφτηκε τυχαία και κάθε λέξη από μόνη της είναι ένα δείγμα φιλοσοφίας εκφρασμένης με γράμματα».


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν ίσχυε αυτό περί πρωτογενούς σχέσης, ο οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος θα καταλάβαινε ελληνικά, είτε ήταν Κινέζος είτε Απάτσι.



Μα... κάποτε καταλαβαίνανε, αλλά χαθήκανε στην πορεία.
Όμως έχουν μείνει αδιάψευστα μνημεία που αποδεικνύουν ότι αυτό που λες έχει βάση.
Ρώτα τον Σαραντ να σου πει για τον Σι Μαλάκα και διάφορα άλλα και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.:devil::inno:


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Οι κοπιπάστορες μπορούν να κοπιπαστώνουν κάθε ανοησία. Μου είναι ωστόσο αδύνατο να καταλάβω πώς σοβαροί φιλόλογοι, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι γλωσσολόγοι, επαναλαμβάνουν τις ανοησίες που παρέθεσα από τη σελίδα 13. «Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες δεν έδιναν τυχαία ονόματα στις λέξεις. Κάθε λέξη σήμαινε κάτι, υπάρχει λογική σχέση μεταξύ της λέξης και της έννοιας την οποία εκφράζει [...] Να κατανοήσουμε μέσα από τη διαδικασία αυτή πως τίποτα στην αρχαία ελληνική δεν ειπώθηκε ή γράφτηκε τυχαία και κάθε λέξη από μόνη της είναι ένα δείγμα φιλοσοφίας εκφρασμένης με γράμματα».



Μάλλον, επιστρέφουμε στα συνήθη συμπεράσματα. Είτε οι συγγραφείς τέτοιων πονημάτων δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί ποτέ με άλλη γλώσσα, πλην της ελληνικής, οπότε αποδίδουν σ' αυτήν ιδιότητες που λογικά είναι κοινές σε όλες τις ανθρώπινες γλώσσες, είτε είναι εντελώς τυφλωμένοι από όλους αυτούς τους εθνικογλωσσικούς μύθους και καταπίνουν αμάσητο οτιδήποτε ικανοποιεί τις ιδεοληψίες τους (κι είναι έτοιμοι να παραθέσουν ακόμη και τον Ντόναλντ Ντακ προς επίρρωση των απόψεών τους). Πιθανότατα ισχύουν ταυτόχρονα και τα δύο.

Ίσως η μόνη ελπίδα είναι το να προσπαθήσει κάποιος να τους πείσει ότι με τα καμώματά τους κάνουν ζημιά σ' αυτό που ισχυρίζονται ότι αγαπούν. Πώς όμως; ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μα... κάποτε καταλαβαίνανε, αλλά χαθήκανε στην πορεία.
> Όμως έχουν μείνει αδιάψευστα μνημεία που αποδεικνύουν ότι αυτό που λες έχει βάση.
> Ρώτα τον Σαραντ να σου πει για τον Σι Μαλάκα και διάφορα άλλα και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.:devil::inno:



Λες για τον πρώτο άνθρωπο; Της Μαλαισίας είναι αυτό;


----------



## Themis (Nov 28, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Ίσως η μόνη ελπίδα είναι το να προσπαθήσει κάποιος να τους πείσει ότι με τα καμώματά τους κάνουν ζημιά σ' αυτό που ισχυρίζονται ότι αγαπούν.


Σ' αυτό που _ισχυρίζονται _ότι αγαπούν, ναι. Γιατί σ' αυτό που _πραγματικά _αγαπούν, ποθούν και επιδιώκουν, δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρη η ζημιά.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2012)

Πάλι καλά που δεν θεωρεί τη ΝΕ παραφθορά της Αρχαίας. Έχει γίνει πρόοδος...

Λέει ο Κρατύλος (δια στόματος Ερμογένη) στον ομώνυμο πλατωνικό διάλογο: "ονόματος ορθότητα είναι hεκάστωι των όντων φύσει πεφυκυίαν, και ου τούτο είναι όνομα hό αν τινες συνθέμενοι καλείν καλώσι, της hαυτών φωνής μόριον επιφθεγγόμενοι, αλλά ορθότητά τινα των ονομάτων πεφυκέναι και hΈλλησι και βαρβάροις την αυτήν hάπασιν."

Και σχολιάζει η Ειρήνη Φιλιππάκη-Warburton (Εισαγωγή στη Θεωρητική Γλωσσολογία, σ. 20) ότι τα επιχειρήματα των υποστηριχτών της άποψης "φύσει" βασίζονται είτε στην _ονοματοποιία_ (βελάζω, μουρμουρίζω, κούκος κλπ.) είτε στο _φωνητικό συμβολισμό_ (το ρ στα ύδωρ, ροή, ρέω, δρόμος, που δείχνει και καλά επανάληψη που ενυπάρχει στα αντίστοιχα όντα) είτε στη _μεταφορά_ (οι πρόποδες του βουνού). Για να ξεπεράσουν τις δυσκολίες, καταλήγουν σε σοφιστείες, π.χ. ο κανονικά "λείος και μαλακός" φθόγγος λ υπάρχει στην αντίθετης σημασίας λέξης σκληρός για να μετριάσει το αποκρουστικό της έννοιας της σκληρότητας, λειτουργεί δηλ. ευφημιστικά. Τους αποδίδει όμως τα εύσημα για την ανάπτυξη της ετυμολογίας (με όλα τα ετυμολογικά τέρατα που γεννούν οι ταλιμπάν της "φύσει" άποψης). Την αυθαιρεσία του γλωσσικού σημείου υποστήριξε ο Σωσσύρ.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι η Σμυρνιάδου περιορίζεται στα ονόματα, την "ουσία της γλώσσας", όπως λέει. Γιατί πώς να αποδείξεις (έστω και σε εισαγωγικά) την "φύσει" αντιστοιχία του "κάνω" με την ενέργεια που εκφράζει;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λες για τον πρώτο άνθρωπο; Της Μαλαισίας είναι αυτό;


Φιλιππίνες. Διάβασε να μορφωθείς.

Si Malakas, ο προκατακλυσμιαίος Έλληνας


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2012)

Το γνωρίζω*, απλά μού διέφευγε ο γεωγραφικός προσδιορισμός. :)


* Και τo μαλάκας με το Φιλιππινικό malakas (σημαίνει "πρώτος άντρας"), είναι ίδια λεκτικά. Λες να είναι από την ίδια ρίζα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Ξεφύλλισα όλο το βιβλίο και διάβασα αρκετές σελίδες του, επιδιώκοντας να καταλάβω σε ποιους απευθύνεται και τι επιδιώκει. Θα καταθέσω εδώ τα θετικά (αλλά και τα αρνητικά) σχόλια που θα μπορούσα να κάνω για το ψαχνό του βιβλίου, για να μην αφήσω τις αστοχίες που είδατε στο αρχικό μήνυμα να διαμορφώσουν την άποψή μας για αυτό. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα μπορέσω να σας το περιγράψω με ακρίβεια αν δεν προσθέσω δυο-τρεις αντιπροσωπευτικές σελίδες του, πράγμα που θα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη κάνει ο εκδότης στη σελίδα του βιβλίου.

Αλλά, με αυτή την ευκαιρία (και επειδή δεν έχω τελειώσει με τα εισαγωγικά): Αυτή τη στιγμή η ιστοσελίδα του βιβλίου το περιγράφει αρχίζοντας ως εξής: 

Το βιβλίο αυτό δεν είναι λεξικό, ούτε έχει σκοπό να εμπλακεί στον χώρο της γλωσσολογίας. Στόχος του είναι, απλώς, να δείξει, να επιβεβαιώσει στις νεότερες γενιές ότι η νέα ελληνική, η γλώσσα που μιλάμε, είναι μια γλώσσα ζωντανή, κάτι που διαπιστώνεται μέσα από κάθε έκφανση της καθημερινότητάς μας, από τις ονομασίες των φαγητών, των ρούχων, των παιχνιδιών, των εθίμων μας, μόνο που η πλειονότητα των Νεοελλήνων το αγνοεί.

*Ανήκετε στην πλειονότητα των Νεοελλήνων που αγνοεί ότι η νέα ελληνική είναι μια γλώσσα ζωντανή;*

Λείπει δυστυχώς από την ιστοσελίδα μια φράση-κλειδί την οποία θα βρούμε στο οπισθόφυλλο του βιβλίου: «μια γλώσσα ζωντανή, στενά συνδεδεμένη με το παρελθόν της». Αυτή τη σύνδεση με το παρελθόν της επιχειρεί το βιβλίο, αλλά ο τρόπος που το κάνει είναι ανάποδος. Μένει ο αναγνώστης με την εντύπωση ότι θέλει να δείξει τη σύνδεση της αρχαίας με τη νέα ελληνική, να αποδείξει ότι η αρχαία ελληνική είναι «μια γλώσσα ζωντανή». Θα το εξηγήσω σε επόμενο μήνυμα.

Πριν απ’ αυτό θέλω να δω τη δεύτερη παράγραφο της σημερινής ιστοσελίδας:

Θα πρέπει επίσης να επισημανθεί πως σκοπός του βιβλίου δεν είναι να αποδειχτεί ότι η ελληνική είναι ανώτερη γλώσσα, μιας και η σύγχρονη γλωσσολογία δέχεται πως δεν υπάρχουν «ανώτερες» και «κατώτερες». Είναι χρέος μας όμως να συνειδητοποιήσουμε πως είναι μια γλώσσα ξεχωριστή, που προσέφερε στον παγκόσμιο πνευματικό πολιτισμό.

Η παράγραφος αυτή μοιάζει να θέλει να προλάβει κάποια μομφή. Ωστόσο, το μέγιστο μέρος του βιβλίου, αν εξαιρέσουμε τις εισαγωγικές σελίδες (μέχρι τη σελ. 27), δεν αποπνέει αρχαιολατρική υπερβολή. Θα αρκούσε λίγη προσοχή εκεί, στον «προθάλαμο» του βιβλίου. Τι χρειάζονται, αλήθεια, απρόσεκτες διατυπώσεις όπως «Από την ελληνική προέκυψε η λατινική […] και όλες οι λατινογενείς και σλαβικές γλώσσες»; Τι χρειάζονται οι ομιλίες του Ζολώτα με ελληνικές λέξεις της αγγλικής, που είναι καλές για μια πλακίτσα σε διεθνή βήματα, αλλά γλωσσολογικές γελοιότητες κατά τ’ άλλα; Τι δουλειά έχουν τέσσερις σελίδες με αγγλικές λέξεις ελληνικής προέλευσης ξεσηκωμένες λέξη προς λέξη από τις σελίδες του Α.Γ. Κρασανάκη — μαζί με τις αναπόφευκτες παρετυμολογίες. (Ελληνικής προέλευσης το _all_ και το _call_; Ο _pariah_ της Ινδίας; Η _Reyna_ ποια είναι; Θα βρείτε κι άλλες παρετυμολογίες εκεί, όχι πολλές αλλά ωραίες.)

Για να είμαι δίκαιος προς το υπόλοιπο βιβλίο θα ξεχάσω τις πρώτες 27 σελίδες και θα σας περιγράψω τις υπόλοιπες 366 (συν βιβλιογραφία και ευρετήριο).

Αλλά αυτά για τώρα. Μη σας κουράζω κιόλας.


----------

